# Soapers choice 50 lb coconut oil



## miggymoo (Jun 19, 2011)

So I bought the 50 pound bucket of coconut oil from diapers choice. How in the world do I get the lid off?


----------



## miggymoo (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh I figured it out! I used a pry bar! Those things are on super tight!!


----------



## Chay (Jun 20, 2011)

I struggle with those lids too. Whenever I get a new one in I have my husband open them.


----------



## miggymoo (Jun 20, 2011)

It's quite frustrating! I have one more to to open.. Hopefully it goes easier!


----------



## lsg (Jun 20, 2011)

I used a thick screwdriver and a hammer to get the screwdriver up under the lip of the lid.  I cursed that lid every time I tried to get it off.  I just invested in a lid opener, I haven't tried it yet.  Hope it works better than the screwdriver.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/inde ... Id=1345085


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 26, 2011)

They care them in the paint department at Home Depot, too.  Around 5-10 dollars, but I'm thinking it was cheaper.  I almost picked one up the other day for the paint buckets, they kill my fingers!


----------



## jenn624 (Jun 26, 2011)

pliers and/or screwdriver is the way I do it. I've found it helps if you throw in random cuss words while you're prying around on the lid


----------



## nursenancy (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to work in a deli and we had pickle buckets like that.  If you put 1 knee on the middle of the lid and put your weight on it, the lid comes off alot easier.


----------



## morrainewoods (Jul 25, 2011)

They do have a special opener on sc but it is 10.00.  I use a screwdriver and pliers and lots of muscle.
Its called a pail opener.


----------



## carebear (Jul 25, 2011)

Use a carpet knife and a mallet or hammer to slice down through the slits.  Stick the knife through then tap it downward to slice.  Then use a bucket wrench to pry it off.

If you don't do the slits (which may look like indentations) it'll be a bear to get off.


----------

